

Attachinary - a modern attachments solution for Ruby on Rails - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/attachinary_a_modern_attachments_solution_for_ruby_on_rails

======
nadavs
This blog post describes Attachinary, a great new attachment management
library for Ruby on Rails by Milovan Zogovic.

Non-intrusive integration with your model, minimal code changes. Uses
Cloudinary for uploading files to the cloud, transforming images and
delivering files through a fast CDN. No need to install any image manipulation
software. Built-in integration with jQuery-based direct uploading from the
browser.

